# Bikeentwickler? welches Studium?



## b3lz3 (23. April 2011)

Guten morgen Liebe Community,

ich habe meine Ausbildung zum Industriemechaniker im Januar abgeschlossen,
und möchte nun Studieren gehen, da ich auch Biken gehe etc. (sonst wär ich ja nicht hier unterwegs^^) kommt es halt nahe irgendwas in der Bikebranche anschließend zu machen.
Es ist vllt ein hoch gestecktes Ziel, aber ich würde gerne Bike designen und mitentwickeln, aber was sind die Voraussetzungen dafür?
Welches Studium muss ich machen? So viel ich gehört habe, muss ich Maschinenbau Studieren (was ich eig. auch vor hatte), stimmt das? 

Gruß 

b3lz3


----------



## J.O (23. April 2011)

Oder Fahrzeugbau am besten mit einer Spezialisierung in Richtung Zweiräder. Am besten schaust du Dir mal die Ausschreibungen in der Branche an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (24. April 2011)

Mit Maschinenbau liegst schon richtig. Damit kannst aufjedenfall schonmal nichts falsch machen . 
Der Arbeitsmarkt ist in dem Bereich halt relativ dünn. Solltest also eher richtung Selbstständigkeit als richtung Festanstellung schielen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Elisio (24. April 2011)

Mit Maschinenbau machst du auf jeden Fall nichts falsch. Im Moment hast du dort auch gute Chancen falls du keinen Job in der Bikeindustrie finden solltest. 

An fast jeder Uni oder Hochschule musst du während deines Studiums einen Schwerpunkt wählen, dies könnten z.B. Produktion und Konstruktion sein (so war es bei uns). Ich denke, dass du als Konstrukteur bessere Chancen bei den Bikefirmen hast, da die Nachfrage z.B. für Produktionsingenieure in dieser Branche nicht so hoch ist. Wie du dich auch immer entscheidest, wo du am Ende landest weiß niemand, es gibt auch Produktionsingenieure die sich im Laufe der Zeit immer mehr in Richtung Konstruktion spezialisieren. Die Vertiefungsschwerpunkte können übrigens je nach Uni ganz unterschiedlich sein, erkundige dich also vorher.

Ich weiß von einem Entwicklungsing. eines großen Herstellers, dass er den Bachelor in Maschinenbau gemacht hat und anschließend den Master in Produktdesign, wenn du wirklich in diese Richtung gehen möchtest, wäre das auch ein interessanter Weg für Dich!


Grüße


----------



## cycophilipp (4. Mai 2011)

Also meine Vorredner liegen hier schon richtig... Den Ing. gibts ja leider nimmer, heut wird man Bätschler und Master.

Ich hab an der FH nach dem Abi allgemeinen Maschinenbau studiert mit Schwerpunkt Luft/Raumfahrt, bin danach, wie es so kommt, im Sondermaschinenbau/Schweisstechnik gelandet.

Gut auf jeden Fall, ein Ziel zu haben, nur glaube ich nicht, dass du dieses Ziel so erreichen wirst, wie du es dir vorstellst. Und vom Studium runter Bikes entwickeln, ich denke das bleibt sinnigerweise ein Wunschtraum.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mich versuchen, nicht von Anfang an studientechnisch zu spezialisieren, sprich keine reine Fahrzeug- oder Luftfahrttechnik o.ä. zu studieren, dann kannst du danach auch vieles machen. Das Meiste lernst Du eh erst im Job. Wobei die Richtung dann logischerweise Richtung Entwicklung/Konstruktion gehen sollte.

Und als Entwickler selbstständig? Da soll er besser erstmal normal arbeiten und weiterlernen gehen und dann das notwendige Startkapital erwirtschaften, es sei denn er hat Glück und bekommt sein Start-Up bezuschusst durch z.B. nen Wettbewerb...


----------



## Toolkid (4. Mai 2011)

Es gibt durchaus noch einige Hochschulen in Deutschland an denen man jetzt noch Dipl. Ing. studieren kann!


----------



## spezi light (15. Mai 2011)

Ich empfehle duales Maschinenbaustudium mit Schwerpunkt Konstruktion/Entwicklung.

Mach ich grade selbst noch bei einem relativ bekannten Komponentenhersteller. Um welche Firma es sich handelt behalte ich für mich, weil ich der erste und letzte duale Student aus verschiedenen Gründen bin...

Wenn alles glatt geht werde ich nach dem Studium bei einem Fahrradhersteller anfangen UND das ist in jedem Fall auch zu einem gewissen Teil auf die vielen Kontakte zurückzuführen. Genau hier liegt der Schlüssel begraben. Ohne Kommunikationsfähigkeiten und Offenheit wird man sehr schwer einen Fuß in die Bikebranche bekommen.

Wie man zu Kontakten kommt? Auf Messen, durch innovative Ideen, die man verschiedenen Firmen vorstellt und durch Praktikas. Wobei ich beim letzteren stark davon abrate zu Firmen zu gehen, die keinen Cent Entlohnung bezahlen. Sowas grenzt an Selbstausbeutung und ich garantiere, dass euch diese Einträge im Lebenslauf ein Leben lang ärgern werden


----------



## the.saint (19. Mai 2011)

Maschinenbau bietet genug Möglichkeiten, da recht allgemein!

Konstruktion, Technisches Design, Leichtbau, Werkstoffkunde
so oder ähnliche Vertiefungen gibt es genug.

Dann ist noch fast wichtiger als das Studium, Praktika, Studienarbeiten, Diplomarbeit(Bachelor Thesis) in genau diesem Bereich machen! (gilt für alle Felder). Unternehmen gewichten praktische Erfahrungen deutlich stärker als einzelne Fächer. ABER: Bike-Branche ist klein, entsprechend wenige Jobs gibts..., sowas sollte man dabei immer bedenken. Daher schon etwas breiter fahren, Fahrwerke usw. gibts ja auch in anderen Produkten.


----------



## Stefan Kulms (26. Mai 2011)

Hi Män,

Maschinenbau ist gut. Allerdings würde ich mich nicht zu sehr auf das Thema Fahrrad ausrichten und eher FH als Uni oder Doktor studieren. Fahrradbau kannst m.E. momentan nicht offiziell studieren. 

Besser Du spezialisierst Dich auf 3D CAD Konstruktion und vielleicht noch Leichtbau und Faserverbundwerkstoffe. Wird momentan auch in der Luftfahrt und Autoindustrie wie Hölle gesucht.

Eine Spezialisierung auf FEM Berechnung ist sicher nützlich, wird aber in der Branche sehr selten mit Geld honoriert. Die meisten Firmen können sich eine volle Entwicklung mit Simulation einfach nicht leisten und greifen auf das Fertigungswissen der Asiaten zurück.

Irgendwo dazwischen muss man sich als Ingenieur verkaufen und versuchen einen würdigen Stundensatz zu bekommen.

Keep going
Stefan


----------



## xTr3Me (27. Mai 2011)

das was stefan schreibt kann ich so nur unterschreiben. die punkte fem, fvk, cad und leichtbau sind am wichtigsten. im prinzip wirst du als bikeentwickler eh nur den rahmen entwickeln.. oder du landest bei fox oder wo auch immer und entwickelst dort die anbauteile.. oder die produktionsanlagen etc. 

generell solltest du möglich allgemein studieren. während deinem studium werden sich auch neue interessen ausbilden. sei dir aber im klaren dass es ein ingenieursstudium nicht geschenkt gibt. du musst ordentlich biss und disziplin haben.


----------



## benzinkanister (10. Juli 2011)

mit deiner ausbildung als industriemechaniker stehen dir mit einem ingenieurstudium alle türen offen
ich bereue es oft, vorher keine ausbildung gemacht zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonBongo (18. Juli 2011)

Ich versuche gerade was in der richtung des Technischen Produktdesigners zu finden. Ist zwar auch ein Ausbildungsberuf, würde dir aber vielleicht ganz gelegen kommen. Als Industriemechaniker hast du wohl genug technisches Verständnis (sonst wärst du nicht soweit gekommen). Ein weiterer Aspekt liegt natürlich im Design. Da wird dann halt mit Cad-Programmen gearbeitet. Wenn du auch noch Orts-Unabhängig bist kannst du in ganz Deutschland eine Ausbildungstelle finden. Ist nur leider recht dünn besiedelt und in der Fahrradbranche (gerade in Deutschland) ist es nicht besser. Hör dich einfach mal um
Grüße,
Der Don


----------



## great87rick (20. August 2011)

denke Maschinenbau passt allgemein super....wie schon oft gesagt, spezialisieren und dann auch etwas glück haben!
Ich habe eine Ausbildung zum Technischer Zeichner (Fachr. Maschb. u. Anlagentechnik) gemacht u. bin jetzt Maschinenbau am Studieren...

Denke der Techn. Produktdesigner bringt dich nicht so viel weiter, da du bestimmt schon ein gutes techn. Verständnis durch deinen Industriemechaniker hast u. somit fast nur 3D CAD Kenntnisse geschult werden. 
Wenn du dann überlegst, dass die Ausbildung 3 Jahre geht, in der Zeit bist du auch fast Bachelor im Maschinenbau...

Ausserdem wird (meiner Meinung nach) der techn. Produktdesigner in vielen Bereichen im klassischen Maschinenbau etwas belächelt.
In der Ausbildung wird hauptsächlich Wert auf das Erstellen von 3D Modellen gelegt. techn. Zeichnung, techn. Verständnis, Werkstoffkunde u. Fertigungsverfahren und kommen seinbar ziemlich kurz.

Der Beruf wurde eher von der Automobilindustrie gefordert u. ist in dem Bereich sicher auch sinnvoll.


----------

